# I did it!



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I took off my backgrounds and put them back on with vaseline. This might be old stuff but I'm so happy with it that I had to share it. Here's the before and afters.























































A lot of reward for not much work IMO.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks. Been thinking about doing that with mine but wasn't sure it was worth the effort.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I thought about if for a long time too and never bothered to do it. Yesterday I got bored and figured I'd try the 10g and maybe do the 20g another week but after doing the 10g I couldn't stand looking at the 20g that way so I had to do it. Best thing about is it's free (assuming you already have vaseline).


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

huh? excuse my ignorance but i dnt get what you did?


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I pulled off my existing background. Spread a _very thin_ layer of vaseline on the back of the tank. You have to make sure you cover the whole surface, don't miss any spots. Then put the background back on and smooth it with a credit card. 

I must stress _thin layer_. The more you put on there the more you have to work out with the credit card. I put a little to much on the first one and had gobs of vaseline coming out of the sides. Took a little while to work it all out.

The pics were taken with all the same conditions. Same camera, no flash. after midnight with the only light in the room being the lights in the tanks.

For me this is going to be a must do on all my tanks from now on.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

so its just a different way of sticking backgrounds onto the tank? i just finished setting up my new tank tonight and the backgrounds taped on. mayb ill give that way a try


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

robyn said:


> so its just a different way of sticking backgrounds onto the tank?


Pretty much. Makes a world of difference tho, IMO. I turns it into a whole new tank.

That the new 29g? How's it coming along?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I prefer painted backgrounds.....like fleckstone paint


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

locojay said:


> That the new 29g? How's it coming along?


i finished setting it up earlier tonight, thnx for asking. and IMO it doesnt look half bad  still needs a couple more plants but im gna c how it goes with these for now (i havnt had the best of luck with plants in the past)

here are some pics:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1844.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1842.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1841.jpg


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Looking good! You gotta update your sig.

I'm gonig to be trying live plants for the first time in my new tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats on it robyn looks nice but y does it look some what empty still


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> congrats on it robyn looks nice but y does it look some what empty still


thanks. well obviously there's no fishies, cos it just started cycling; the water level is a bit low (i kinda tripped last nite while filling it up - i was in the garden feeding the pipe thru my window and it was dark) and i still want to add some floating plants and a couple more planted planted to fill the sides and edges a bit, but i ddnt hav much cash on me since i only got paid later yesterday, after i went to the lfs (plus i havnt had the best luck with plants in the past).

(sorry locojay, i kinda hijacked your post )


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

robyn said:


> (sorry locojay, i kinda hijacked your post )


It's cool. I was wondering how your tank was coming along, glad to hear it's doing good.


----------

